# Explosive Bucking and Rearing!



## Dustbunny (Oct 22, 2012)

That demonstration sure would have kept me from getting on!

How old is this paragon of horse flesh?


----------



## Eyesupheelsdown (Jul 3, 2015)

7 years old and had 90 days on him, he was so gentle and sweet and had the perfect amount of energy and responsiveness-the bucking and rearing fit was such a surprise! Any ideas on causes? Or is sensitivity really a reasonable cause? It doesn't seem like just being sensitive could cause such that explosive reaction!


----------



## Chevaux (Jun 27, 2012)

The fact is it could have been any number of reasons. If you start with the most obvious and work down from there, it could be put down to not being ridden steadily, to being 'sensitive' and in need of a sympathetic rider, to being out of shape, to lacking in correct foundation training, to mental instability or emotional instability (on the horse's part), etc.

I assume his price would reflect this somewhat major glitch.


----------



## boots (Jan 16, 2012)

Eyesupheelsdown said:


> Or is sensitivity really a reasonable cause?



No.

It's a major hole. He may be sweet when nothing is asked of him, but imagine your friend would like to ride him.


----------



## 4horses (Nov 26, 2012)

Inexcusable! 

My green horse has offered one buck on his fourth ride. I kicked him and he complained by bucking. Never did it again. That's sensitivity and greenness. One buck and that is it. Didn't get the rider off or anything. Didn't seem premeditated.

But what you are describing is much more than that. I wonder if the horse has kissing spines or a mental deficit?

Or the horse has serious holes in its training.


----------



## Dreamcatcher Arabians (Nov 14, 2010)

Eyesupheelsdown said:


> he exploded bucking and rearing violently until she came off.
> 
> It wasn't just a simple, "ouch, that hurts!" buck that is done and over quite quickly, he bucked and reared until she came off.


That little display there would have ensured that by the time the rider got up out of the dirt, I would be headed back down the road away from that horse. Not a chance in Hades I'd even consider such an animal. I don't care what the excuse is, there is no excuse good enough to excuse that kind of display.


----------



## Dustbunny (Oct 22, 2012)

First of all I would assume this horse is way beyond the current owner's ability to handle. If I had a horse for sale I would want to do everything possible to ensure a good first impression...and what you saw sure wasn't it.

If your friend is still interested, I would think it would be wise to have him evaluated by a respected professional, a vet and chiropractic exam and an upgrade in medical coverage for the human.


----------



## COWCHICK77 (Jun 21, 2010)

If I was on a sensitive horse that had only 90 days and hadn't been ridden in several months then set the hooks to him, I'd be surprised if he _didn't _ buck.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## boots (Jan 16, 2012)

COWCHICK77 said:


> If I was on a sensitive horse that had only 90 days and hadn't been ridden in several months then set the hooks to him, I'd be surprised if he _didn't _ buck.
> _Posted via Mobile Device_


Well, yeah, there's that. :wink:

I assumed kick meaning like most people kick. Thud. Thud.


----------



## Reiningcatsanddogs (Oct 9, 2014)

First eliminate the possibility of a medical issue. 

My green guy has been known to buck if a rider starts digging their heels into him or get very bracey if someone starts cranking on the reins.

A practical reason for this is that he has simply not been ridden harshly in the past and has never had to learn to “deal” with it (part of his “green-ness). It is an unexpected thing for him and his response is “surprise” which in a horse can flip them into a reaction mode. This does limit the types of riders I can put on him. 

I wouldn't necessarily run away from him, but I would have a hard think as to whether or not this was the kind of horse you are prepared to deal with.


----------



## Eyesupheelsdown (Jul 3, 2015)

My friend is very interested in him and is getting a vet check done immediately. We'll see if that brings up any concern. It was just a bronc-type reaction to a kick that was more of just a tap, really quite gentle ( I wouldn't have even noticed it if she hadn't explained). We'll see how it goes! Thank you for your help! I will post a photo of his conformation soon to get an opinion- in my eyes he is built beautifully, but I'd like to learn more about conformation and what to look for. Personally, I would not buy him as he didn't seem to have a very trainable mindset and has definitely learned how to get a rider soaring-but my friend is interested so we'll see how everything goes.


----------



## ChitChatChet (Sep 9, 2013)

My horse is supposed to be my 2nd dd horse but even though he is an absolute sweet heart he will dump you if you ask him to do something he doesn't want to do. DD wont ride him anymore due to that, she knows she isn't capable of keeping an eye out at all times for the cue he is thinking of bucking.

He isn't a horse for a leisurely plod,one must pay attention at all times. I personally enjoy riding opinionated animals so he and I get along just fine.


----------



## Kay Armstrong (Jun 28, 2015)

I'd be interested in his pedigree.


----------



## waresbear (Jun 18, 2011)

Nope, bucking and rearing until it's rider is dislodged is not a horse for me. I don't care if he's green & sensitive and not worked much, I won't consider a horse that does that. Green isn't gonna a have chance to make me black & blue. Now if I started the horse, that would be a different story, but other people's beginnings have me gunshy.


----------



## BlueSpark (Feb 22, 2012)

RUN RUN RUN. 

A buck on a very green horse, no problem. A couple when someone demands something, ok maybe. A bucking, rearing fit? NOPE.

This screams spoiled horse that has been allowed to get out of things it doesn't like by reacting badly. I got thrown this summer by a mare that was really great until she decided not to listen, then off you came. Lovely floating trot, sensitive and willing, and then she stopped and when I asked her to continue (not rudely) she bucked me off. I'm still hurting 3 months later. Not worth it.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## COWCHICK77 (Jun 21, 2010)

Eyesupheelsdown said:


> My friend is very interested in him and is getting a vet check done immediately. We'll see if that brings up any concern. *It was just a bronc-type reaction to a kick that was more of just a tap, really quite gentle ( I wouldn't have even noticed it if she hadn't explained).* We'll see how it goes! Thank you for your help! I will post a photo of his conformation soon to get an opinion- in my eyes he is built beautifully, but I'd like to learn more about conformation and what to look for. Personally, I would not buy him as he didn't seem to have a very trainable mindset and has definitely learned how to get a rider soaring-but my friend is interested so we'll see how everything goes.


To the bolded, possibly the reason your friend urged him on was because he tightened/ slowed giving a signal to wanting ti buck because he was tight and a simple urge may cause a blow up. Just because a horse seems gentle, lazy, easy going on the ground, didn't buck on the line or in the round pen doesn't mean he's okay to ride.
I can only speculate given the description you have gave about the situation but I would of been leery of a horse that had 90 days and not ridden in months. Possibly the horse has done it before and got away with it. May not be the horses fault but that of the riders not paying attention and the previous rider feared the horse. 

Honestly, I would look at rider error first before thinking this is a medical issue. Not saying that it couldn't be medical/pain but it is too easy to blame the horse rather than the rider and its cheaper to eliminate rider error than it is paying a vet/chiro bill. So it's my inclination to start there based on the info.


----------



## Skyseternalangel (Jul 23, 2011)

Are you sure he's broke with only 90 days? I know it's possible for some horses but bucking like that kind of strikes me as either fear based due to lack of education or a horse that has been soured in some way.


----------



## aclassicalpaint (Feb 11, 2015)

I don't know the horse, but I'll tell you my own story since it might help/put things into perspective.
I have two horses, a Paint mare and an OTTB gelding, both are green. Both are similar rides. But there is one major difference between the two - leg. I can kick my OTTB with all my strength (not that I do!) and he wouldn't care, he _might_ decide to go a little faster. As for my mare, it took me two years to be able to _put my leg on_. I literally had to develop muscle memory as to keep my legs almost completely off her sides or she would lose her mind. Rearing, kicking out, bucking, bolting, throwing her head down to get the reins out of my hands, etc. She still is very, very sensitive. It's nice to have such a light horse, but it's also a pain. I started jumping back in November (not on her) and it took me months to strengthen my legs. And I'm still weak! She is not in pain, she's just always been this way. 
So yes, there are horses like this. Was that behavior acceptable? Of course not. But at the same time, I would expect no less from my mare.


----------



## DuffyDuck (Sep 27, 2011)

There are either HUGE holes in his training, he has a medical issue, or he is just one of those super special types.

I rode a beautiful mare. She was well trained, a bit big for what I wanted but I reasoned my father could also ride her. She ran in to canter a couple of times, but after a bit of riding corrected that. I got off and the owner said " You're the first rider I've seen her get along with, no rearing, no attempting it and no bolting!" I handed her the reins and walked. They hadn't warned me about it, and I don't want to end up in a box in the ground dealing with a spoiled horse.

Does the price reflect the broncing issue, or the nice gaits?

I would encourage your friend to look elsewhere. He has 90 days. What happens when she asks more, and he says no? If she's a good trainer, then fair enough, but most I know won't waste their time or an owner's money on a rearer.


----------



## Eyesupheelsdown (Jul 3, 2015)

He is 800 due to being green, but mostly his owner is moving across the country in a few weeks and cannot take him with her. The bronc-reaction was when his owner was riding him and urged him forward. We have been told he has had 90 days, but that could've been a lie. Thanks for all your help!


----------



## Skyseternalangel (Jul 23, 2011)

Looking forward to hearing the results of the vet checkup


----------



## Saddlebag (Jan 17, 2011)

I used to work with young horses and found that this behavior is often the result of being pushed too quickly in it's training. With most it was one explosive session and it was done with. Young horses in training are compliant as everything is new to them. Then one day they remember their momma told them that things that cling to their back will eat them and they go nuts. It's like they have to get it out of their system. When I started youngsters, I kept this in mind and when a sense would start nagging me I'd give the horse a week off, then ride only what it knew. I'm a big fan of putting a horse back in it's stall or turnout immediately after a good session, a big release of pressure. I've unsaddled many in the arena and let them enjoy a good roll before putting them away.


----------



## DanteDressageNerd (Mar 12, 2015)

Honestly I would look else where. It is either a medical or training issue. Either way if your friend doesn't have a lot of money to spend on professional training or treatment I'd look elsewhere.

I wouldn't be surprised if he has stomach ulcers or something was causing him pain whether it is saddle fit or he needs to see a chiropractor or it could be a number of things but ulcer treatment and maintenance is EXPENSIVE!! Treatment with ulcerguard then the maintenance is a nightmare but I've seen it make a HUGE difference in some of the performance horses I've known.

The bucking, rearing issue doesn't bother me so much, especially in the case of a spoiled horse because I know how to work with that. However I wouldn't recommend tackling this single handedly as it is a HUGE pain and potentially VERY dangerous to re-train once a horse figures those maneuvers out, unless the rider really knows what they're doing and has the timing and effective use of aids to correct it. And NO being a little stronger in the leg is NOT an excuse and should never be allowed to be an excuse. Allowing it to be an excuse makes it bigger issue. If it is a training issue, I've ridden horses that are very sensitive off the leg but you can still use leg. You have to train the reaction and get the correct one. It isn't just go forward and down the line leg is a big part of collection, correcting balance and making a horse entirely through. It's an important part of communication and a trained horse needs to allow their rider to ride it, not just surface ride. If a horse is rejecting an aid (within reason), it isn't allowing the rider to ride it. For example over reaction to the leg like rearing and bucking a rider off is not just a rejection of the rider's aids but needs skillful handling and riding to correct. It takes a lot of feel, know how and timing to correct an issue like that and if the person doesn't have that but thinks they do they could get REALLY hurt or make the horse that much worse. 

I'm not saying this to insult anyone but I wish people would be realistic about what they can do and set themselves up for success. I get wanting a "challenge" but on something like this if the rider doesn't have that skill it ISN'T worth it no matter how "nice" the horse is. I've fixed a decent number of horses from people who thought they could fix a horse and ended up either getting hurt or making the horse that much worse from their lack of experience. Good intentions, bad outcome. Or a case of creating a problem where there was none, I had a horse I rode for a long time who NEVER reared or did anything particularly naughty but one trainer started riding him and suddenly the horse had a rearing issue it NEVER had. It never offered to rear with me or his owner once and I rode that horse as a 4 and 5yr old. He was so good, so rideable, so intelligent, and so kind. I was really upset when I found out about that because his owner was no longer able to ride him because once he learned the behavior he tried it on everyone and only stopped when he realized the rider wasn't playing his game or intimidated by it and knew how to deal with it. He was such a nice horse, I knew him from 18months on. If your friend doesn't know how to deal with it and hasn't already dealt with it and fixed this problem I'd strongly urge your friend to look for something else.


----------



## phoenix (Jun 7, 2010)

As an owner of a horse that 'reaction bucks' I'd tell you friend to run a mile and not look back. 

Don't get me wrong, I love my horse, I wouldn't trade him for the world. BUT if I had known when I bought him that his bucking issue ran deeper than just being a young greenie full of life I would have handed his reins back to his previous owner and walked away.

It has taken me year and years of consistent work, ground work, riding , trail and plain letting him be a horse to get him to a place where he is rideable and enjoyable. Even now, ten years after a bought him I don't trust him in certain situations. He's not like the horse you described, I could kick seven bells out of him and get almost no reaction. However, put him on trail behind a cantering horse and he looses his mind, bucking like a rodeo horse. I honestly don't think he does it to get his rider off, I think he forgets he has a rider on his back and his bucking is so reactionary and built into his mind set that breaking him of it will probably never happen. 

He use to buck when he got out of his comfort zone but over the past few years I've pushed him past this point, sat the bucks and watched him slowly come around. However, the anxiety over being left behind that creates his bucking, I've given up trying to fix, it's not worth my bones or my life. Now I micromanage our trail rides to avoid the situation.

Unless your friend can find a physical issue in the vet exam that can be fixed his problem is either learned or emotional and those are hard to get rid of. There are so many nice horses out there. Too many to waste time and money on one that displays this kind of behavior.


----------



## Foxhunter (Feb 5, 2012)

I would not say there is a hole in this horse's training, it is more of a crater!

The horse might well have had 90 days on him but he has never been what I call "nagged" which means the rider does things like swings arms around turns and slaps the horse on the backside with a flat and, give it the odd boot in the ribs just so they get use to things done incorrectly. 

The fact that you say the horse bucked and reared says a lot. A horse that is bucking needs driving forward and driving forward hard. No good pulling them up because that is when they might go up. 
I assume this is what happened because I have yet to see a horse bucking and rearing at the same time. 

A horse that you have to be overly sensitive on is no good for anyone as they are just not safe. Things happen when you ride and if something untoward happens then the reaction can be dangerous.

I find it very strange that an owner selling a horse has not ridden it in weeks/months.

Unless your friend is very experienced or insane , I would say walk away fast.


----------



## BarrelracingArabian (Mar 31, 2010)

I would walk away, thats just me though. 
The horse I sold before moving had not been ridden in 6 months and only just 90 days or so before that the day I went to try him and ended up buying him. He gave two small bucks when the guy first stepped onto him but was easily shut down and went off normally. Obviously green but not dangerous. I stepped on him and he didn't buck a single day after that. I will NOT take a nasty bronc like that, that needs a professional trainer to work out, be it health or just sensitivity they both will take time to reverse him knowing he can get people off by doing it.


----------



## smrobs (Jul 30, 2008)

Eeh, it's hard for me to say for sure one way or the other without having been there and ridden the horse myself.

Some horses _do _have quirky temperaments that need to be handled delicately. The horse that I always use as an example for this is my Dad's horse Pokey. He's an amazing horse, super well trained, you can do anything on him; carry flags, rope and drag stuff bigger than he is, ride through town at a lazy walk or head a runaway steer at a dead run. You give him the right cue during any of this and he responds with the speed and willingness that any good horse does.

BUT, if you ask wrong or get too harsh with him, he WILL try to buck your *** off. He is a very sensitive and reactive horse by nature and that just can't be trained out of him because it's ingrained in his breeding.

You ride him right and you'll never have a lick of trouble out of him and he'll hurt himself doing what you ask. You ride him wrong and he'll hurt you, though not on purpose. That doesn't make him a bad horse, it just makes him a horse that is suitable for only certain people.


----------



## Yogiwick (Sep 30, 2013)

I think the most important thing for your friend to even consider this horse... is she a good enough rider (as in a VERY good and experienced rider) to not accidentally set him off, ride through it, while also desensitizing him to just basic movement of a rider and proper response to cues!


----------

